

Is HTML Too Big To Fail? - robin-berjon
http://berjon.com/blog/2014/05/is-html-too-big-to-fail.html

======
gjvc
quoting Alan Kay "HTML on the Internet has gone back to the dark ages because
it presupposes that there should be a browser that should understand its
formats."

video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKg1hTOQXoY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKg1hTOQXoY)

transcription:
[http://blog.moryton.net/2007_12_01_archive.html](http://blog.moryton.net/2007_12_01_archive.html)

